# Barrel adjuster for Deore XT 8sp rapidfire shifter



## yello (27 Jun 2009)

Long shot this... 

The barrel adjuster on the shifter for the front mech is broken. Anyone got one or know where I can get one?

Don't really want to go forking out for new levers when it's just the adjuster that's knackered.


----------

